# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess ethnicity of this scientist

## ratchet_fan



----------


## Mordred

> 


Could you please provide a picture of the face from the front. This picture is not very descriptive at all.

EDIT: LOL, it stays Fernando Perez on his ID-card. 


Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk

----------


## Cato

Peruvian

Inviato dal mio POT-LX1T utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Duarte

~80% Iberian + ~ 20% Amerindian. Generically I will classify him as White Colombian. Phenotype: South Europe.

----------


## ratchet_fan

> ~80% Iberian + ~ 20% Amerindian. Generically I will classify him as White Colombian. Phenotype: South Europe.


You looked it up didn't you?

----------


## Duarte

> You looked it up didn't you?


Yep. He is from Medellin, Colombia. There are no public data about his ethnicity. The ethnicity values ​​I pointed out were estimated by me.

----------


## Duarte

> You looked it up didn't you?


Yes.
This renowned scientist is a White Colombian and I am a White Brazilian. I know that an ordinary American would not understand this, since all Latin Americans of Iberian origin are placed in the same basket and are classified as Latino or Hispanic. I don't care about that, but I think it is incorrect. I got a special authorization from my condo to exercise in the leisure area, and that is exactly what I am doing now. I believe that I am a typical White Brazilian.

----------


## Salento

> Yes.
> This renowned scientist is a White Colombian and I am a White Brazilian. I know that an ordinary American would not understand this, since all Latin Americans of Iberian origin are placed in the same basket and are classified as Latino or Hispanic. I don't care about that, but I think it is incorrect. I got a special authorization from my condo to exercise in the leisure area, and that is exactly what I am doing now. I believe that I am a typical White Brazilian.


are there pool access restrictions based on skin color?

----------


## Mordred

Looks nice Duarte, if I could I would in a snap change with you. Since I was a kid I've cursed the weather and the society here in Sweden. It's to cold and to uniform for me and I could vouch for a lot of people. A lot of swedes are leaving the country for mainly Spain but my choice would be Portugal in ten years or so. I've been to Porto so many times that it feels a second home. 

In the US I think you would be considered more of a Spaniard, due to the language you speak, and not Hispanic. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Duarte

> are there pool access restrictions based on skin color?


Yes. Salento. Strictly prohibited for adults and children and utilization is only authorized for individual use with a scheduled day and time. This week, there will be a condominium meeting to discuss flexibilization and how it will go.

----------


## Duarte

> Looks nice Duarte, if I could I would in a snap change with you. Since I was a kid I've cursed the weather and the society here in Sweden. It's to cold and to uniform for me and I could vouch for a lot of people. A lot of swedes are leaving the country for mainly Spain but my choice would be Portugal in ten years or so. I've been to Porto so many times that it feels a second home. 
> 
> In the US I think you would be considered more of a Spaniard, due to the language you speak, and not Hispanic. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk


Hi Morded. Thanks. My native language is Portuguese but I understand the Spanish. I like Spanish and Italian very much. For me they are two pleasantly sounding languages, sounds much more soft than my native Portuguese.

----------


## Mordred

> Hi Morded. Thanks. My native language is Portuguese but I understand the Spanish. I like Spanish and Italian very much. For me they are two pleasantly sounding languages, sounds much more soft than my native Portuguese.


I love those languages as well. It's not a surprise that people from especially Portugal and Spain are very highly regarded here. Also I really like Portugal because I feel portugese are sort of a mix, in their character, between the English and the Spanish, and are very trustworthy people. 

My visits to Portugal started around ten years ago because of my work. Porto has a huge and very specialized niche in the printing industry and some of it you can't find anywhere else in Europe. I fell in love with the country and people instantly and go there as often as possible with my family. Also the history is massive which suits me very well. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Duarte

> are there pool access restrictions based on skin






> Yes. Salento. Strictly prohibited for adults and children and utilization is only authorized for individual use with a scheduled day and time. This week, there will be a condominium meeting to discuss flexibilization and how it will go.


Sorry Salento. I was hurried to answer and ended up not answering what you asked. There are no restrictions on ethnicity for use of the pool or leisure area. The richest man in the condominium and who lives on the penthouse apartment, here called 'Town House' is black. His wife is a blonde blue eyes woman. Their children are mulattos and we exercised and swam together before the restrictions imposed by the pandemic.

----------


## Salento

> Sorry Salento. I was hurried to answer and ended up not answering what you asked. There are no restrictions on ethnicity for use of the pool or leisure area. The richest man in the condominium and who lives on the penthouse apartment, here called 'Town House' is black. His wife is a blonde blue eyes woman. Their children are mulattos and we exercised and swam together before the restrictions imposed by the pandemic.


I see, ... thanks for the clarification :)

----------


## calf

He looks french alpine

Sent from my LGL322DL using Tapatalk

----------

